# Boudriot's 74 gun ship as model



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

If anybody out there like me once forked out for four volumes of Jean Boudriot's "The 74 gun ship", they may well enjoy seeing this model: *LINK* Each picture gives you a number of pictures of that part of the ship. 
Clicking on "accueil" on top of the page will get you the start-page on this impressive "French ****nal models" site, with the model list at upper left; worth a look around for anyone interested in plank on frame/Navy Board models. Regards, Stein.


----------



## gribeauval51 (Oct 30, 2007)

I managed to buy an unused set at a car boot sale last year for £20 and I am still trying to pluck up the courage to make a start on the build!!


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The four volume set in English is today 416 Euros, divided by 1,4350 going rate, is 289 pounds, minus 20 is 269 pounds. I'd call that a substantial saving, yes, good reason to gloat. But building a model would be no bargain I guess. I started on Chaphams Hagbåt, then gave it up and started on the frigate London whose plans came with an issue of Model Shipwright. I did the hull and the boats and the pieces for the masts, and then started turning guns. I turned guns and I turned guns, ... and that was at least five years ago, a few guns too many and not enough by far, and "I won't live forever and I just can't bear thinking of the rigging!". So my advice is: if you haven't already some experience of finishing smaller models: don't start, the ship's too big!, just enjoy studying the books! 
That's just my opinion, based on my lack of finishing power, (and total ignorance of your abilities), though! Regards, Stein.


----------



## gribeauval51 (Oct 30, 2007)

stein said:


> The four volume set in English is today 416 Euros, divided by 1,4350 going rate, is 289 pounds, minus 20 is 269 pounds. I'd call that a substantial saving, yes, good reason to gloat. But building a model would be no bargain I guess. I started on Chaphams Hagbåt, then gave it up and started on the frigate London whose plans came with an issue of Model Shipwright. I did the hull and the boats and the pieces for the masts, and then started turning guns. I turned guns and I turned guns, ... and that was at least five years ago, a few guns too many and not enough by far, and "I won't live forever and I just can't bear thinking of the rigging!". So my advice is: if you haven't already some experience of finishing smaller models: don't start, the ship's too big!, just enjoy studying the books!
> That's just my opinion, based on my lack of finishing power, (and total ignorance of your abilities), though! Regards, Stein.


Stein, I have been building model boats for over 30 years and for the last 15 models of RNLI lifeboats in all scales from 1/16th to currently 1/3rd via 1/6th and 1/12th so I understand the problems involved and also sympathise with you over the turning of guns for models 

I didn't realise the current value of the four volume set and I'm really glad I bought them at the time, still, one day....................(Thumb) 

Mike


----------

